# Scouting discussion for opening day Dove



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

Checked out 4 noon fields around deer creek, Dove were scarce. I did find one field I plan on going to, but for the most part deer creek seems baren. My favorite field wasn't cut this year (2nd year in a row) so I don't have high hopes for Sunday afternoon. I'm hoping a random decoy spread in a wildlife production area gets me a few in the morning so I don't get shorted on my limit again this year.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Remember; *New this year: hours for dove hunting on Big Island, Deer Creek, Delaware, Kokosing, Mackey Ford, Trump, WPA 65-9, and Indian Lake State Park are *noon* to sunset from Sept. 1-10, 2019


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

M R DUCKS said:


> Remember; *New this year: hours for dove hunting on Big Island, Deer Creek, Delaware, Kokosing, Mackey Ford, Trump, WPA 65-9, and Indian Lake State Park are *noon* to sunset from Sept. 1-10, 2019


It was that way when I was a kid, we used to hunt teal in the morning. I'm personally just going to go to a random WA and see if I can pop a couple or get a squirrel.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------

